# is x.immanis the same spider as avicularia purpurea? please



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

well as the title says, cos they look almost identical on pictures. thanks : victory:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you've been looking at the wrongly labelled pictures!!

M&F immanis










purpurea


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

ha ha, indeed i was, gotta love google and their mis-labelled pics, lol, thanks.


----------

